
Domino's Pizza app must be accessible to blind people - adzicg
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46894463
======
adzicg
Domino's Pizza has been told its website and app must be made fully accessible
to blind people, after losing a legal case in the US... It may now set a
precedent for others.

